# HTML Guest book.



## oLLie_<3 (Dec 17, 2005)

Allo =)

How would i go about setting up a HTML guestbook page for a site?

and is it possible to email entries to myself?

basically...I need to set up an enquiry form for a company website and email the entries and all the info enterd to myself (or an email anyway )

to make things complicated my mate wants a guestbook for his site and i guessed they would be pretty similar...so ill ask im the same thread! =D

Cheers

Ollie


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Does your host have Fantasico?

There are usually some Guest Book scripts on it.


----------



## oLLie_<3 (Dec 17, 2005)

Afraid i couldnt tell you 

dont have acess to it as yet. doing it as favour so i dont own the webspace.

also im interested about how it would be done =P thanks for the tip anyway :up:


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well usually the way it's done is either of these.

One Method:
MySQL database stores the entrees and PHP takes the entrees from the database and displays them.

Another Method:
Entrees are stored in a cgi-bin and a cgi script is used to display them


There are probably other methods, like with ASP or another language but I wouldn't know


As for actually scripting a Guest Book from scratch, I never tried. The only time I used a Guest Book it was from a script already on Fantasico


----------



## oLLie_<3 (Dec 17, 2005)

hmms sounds like this could be alot harder than i origionally antisipated 

:|


----------

